# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a map based on random words

## Carbus

(I couldn't add a poll in the original thread, so if the mod's could delete the other without a poll that would be great  :Very Happy: )

What's up guys. This is my first suggestion, so be kind  :Smile:  ahha
Well one of the things I most like is the power of Randomization. Based on that, my suggestion for a next challenge is to go to this site Random Noun Generator and generate, let's say 5, or 10 words, chose let's say, 3 or 5 nouns, and create a map that got all of these words as a central element.
Example:
1 Anethesiologist
2 Cellar
3 Craftsman
4 Diving
5 Drill
6 Honey
7 Romania
8 Wednesday

So lot's o random elements here, let's say I wanna do a Battle Map in a Cellar (2), with Romanian archtecture and elements (7), where a Craftsman (3) has to fight some enemies using a Drill (5).
Silly right? But hey, that's the fun in randomness! No all the elements have to be in the map, maybe a name could come up and the title might be "Ronald's Worst Wednesday"? 
it can be Nouns, Verbs, Adjectives or even the mix of them!
So here are the sites I found that we could use:
Adjective Generator - Randomly Generate Hundreds of Adjectives (ADJECTIVES)
Random Noun Generator (NOUNS)
Verb Generator - Randomly Generate Verbs (VERBS)

ps: I know some time ago we had a challenge using the words, Rock, Wind and 8 (I don't know the words for sure). It was fun, since it gave a common ground, but with was very limited in some ways, here the participant could randomize as long as he wanted until he found the perfect (for him) combination of words!

So what do you say guys?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Corilliant

I like it  :Smile: 
(Methinks this would end up in tons of...ah, quirky maps  :Wink: 
EDIT: hang on...where's the poll? (*slams head against metaphorical post*)

----------


## Azélor

Or create a map of a country using the names of his cities like this : Abstract Word Cloud Based Map Of California State Royalty Free Cliparts, Vectors, And Stock Illustration. Image 9053845.

isn't it too easy ?

----------

